
Godot Engine – Announcing the Godot 2019 Showreel - makepanic
https://godotengine.org/article/godot-2019-showreel
======
cowmix
My kid was starting make his 'final exam' project in Godot but the importing
functionality from Blender 2.8 is all jacked up. Watching these reels, maybe
he should give it another shot.

~~~
moron4hire
To be fair (or clear, or whatever), I don't think Unity even supports Blender
2.8 yet. It's a bother because the 2.8 UI is a significant improvement over
2.79.

Maybe it's possible to author files in 2.8 as long as 2.79 is on your PATH to
be used by the game engine for importing? I don't know, haven't tried that
yet.

~~~
gmueckl
Unity shouldn't need to have to support each blender version individually. The
DCC import for all supported programs works by launching the DCC program in
batch mode, making it convert the file to FBX and importing that. And I would
be surprised if blender broke that.

------
Mikeb85
Nice to see some games being developed that actually have decent 3D artwork.
Godot is a great engine, no reason it can't become the engine of choice for
indies.

------
osrec
I know nothing about game development, but to me that show reel was
impressive. Even more impressive is the Patreon donation number. Godot clearly
delivers a lot of value to a lot of people.

I'm inspired to give it a try myself at some point!

------
jplayer01
I really hope Godot becomes a real competitor to Unity. The market could use a
little more competition.

~~~
corysama
There are many who say it's already better for 2D. Unity is still more popular
for 2D out of momentum, but it's not the primary focus of the engine.

Competing with Unity in the 3D arena will always be a game of catch-up because
Unity throws an enormous budget at that feature.

~~~
lasagnaphil
In the link are some of the reasons Godot might not be ready for your 3D game
(it’s a performance analysis of a third-person shooter demo someone made in
Godot)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/9mr9ag/godot_31_aw...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/9mr9ag/godot_31_awesome_3rd_person_shooter_demo_free_and/e7ibqs6/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app)

------
hombre_fatal
Was the hero image supposed to be animated but got exported as static .png?

[https://godotengine.org/storage/app/uploads/public/5cb/370/9...](https://godotengine.org/storage/app/uploads/public/5cb/370/921/5cb370921c397488950248.png)

Kinda looks like a mistake.

------
Kiro
I want an engine that is 100% focused on 2D. Any pointers?

~~~
NaNtales
Godot recently announced that they are going to allow you to disable engine
features[1].

From the announcement post:

"We got requests from single developers working on 2D games that they would
like to disable the 3D editor and nodes from the Create dialog. The reasoning
is that, if not in use, they just add clutter."

[1] [https://godotengine.org/article/godot-32-will-allow-
disablin...](https://godotengine.org/article/godot-32-will-allow-disabling-
editor-features)

------
hacoo
I'm really glad to see the attention Godot has been receiving lately. I
haven't used it professionally, but it seems like a pleasure to work with.

------
codesushi42
Love it.

How is Godot's WebAssembly support? That is an up and coming area it could
really shine in.

~~~
mises
Why would WebAssembly be used in a game engine? I'm not sure it's really up-
and-coming for a high-performance area on a game engine that's already cross-
platform.

~~~
pjmlp
Because WebAssembly + WebGL is the new Flash.

~~~
mises
I absolutely understand the appeal there. Do you mean support to export to
WebAssembly? Or do you mean only do that and use a native runtime?

~~~
pjmlp
Both.

